# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  News! Dennis James Out Of Ironman

## ibiza69

courtesey of www.getbig.com
17 competitors are destined to compete in this show, with more signing up each day. The competitor list, is in alphabetical order, include: 

Eddie Abbew (St. Albans, England)
Jason Arntz (Berkeley Heights, NJ)
Gustavo Badell (Carolina, PR)
Chris Cormier (Marina del Rey, CA)
Garrett Downing (Carlsbad, CA)
Ahmad Haidar (Pompano Beach, FL)
Christian Lobarede (Miami Beach, FL)
Jeff Long (Stockbridge, GA)
Patrick Lynn (Garden Grove, CA)
Lawrence Marshall (Port of Spain, Trinidad)
Victor Martinez (New York, NY)
Mustafa Mohammad (Vienna, Austria)
Lee Priest-McCutcheon (Venice, CA)
Jamo Nezzar (London, England)
Ernie Taylor (Birmingham, England)
Quincy Taylor (Granada Hills, CA)
Ivory Turner (Randallstown, MD)


John Hodgson, from Manchester, England, most likely will not make it now, for myriad reasons, including his wife having a baby girl that was born. 

Dennis James, from Chonburi, Thailand, got the flu as he came into the United States earlier in the week before the Ironman, and has chosen not to compete due to the illness.

----------


## HARDCORE

That sucks :Frown: . Aside from Priest, this show is going to be a walk in the park for Cormier-where's the competition?

----------


## ibiza69

it's in LA

----------

